# HELP...What is she?



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Someone told me that my dog is a mixed breed and here's what else was said.._"presenting your mongrel as an ideal GSD.""You have no clue what an ideal GSD is, you have never owned a purebred GSD""Your dog may be an ideal mixed breed dog for you, but it is a pity how you keep denying what she truly is and keep trying to present her as something she is not. Shame on you for not loving your dog enough. She deserves better than that.You have a constant need to make disparaging remarks regarding purebred GSDs, while pretending that your mix is a pedigree."_ Blah Blah Blah

I'm just trying to figure out what my dog is mixed with and after all of my years dealing with dogs, I can't figure it out? Does anyone have any ideas? Any help would be appreciated...Thanks

I have enclosed some pictures of my puppy but I was also told _Just because somebody has a picture on their avatar that resembles a German Shepherd does not make that dog a purebred German Shepherd nor does it mean that that dog even belongs to that person._ 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

She looks purebred to me? Very similar to my Koda... Do you know she is a mixed breed? Or do you simply not have papers/know the breeder?
Who was this person to you? I believe that their RUDE remarks were insanely immature and uncalled for.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Is this the same dog that you bought off of Craig's List for a couple hundred bucks with a mother of mixed ancestry as you have repeatedly posted? If you already know the answer, why ask?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> She looks purebred to me? Very similar to my Koda... Do you know she is a mixed breed? Or do you simply not have papers/know the breeder?
> Who was this person to you? I believe that their RUDE remarks were insanely immature and uncalled for.


She knows her dog is a mixed breed. She has posted this many times over. 

What do you find rude about honest comments?


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

IF you know shes mixed then you probably shouldnt be asking love your dog and be honest to yourself about what she is.....


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, now that I know that she KNOWS the dog is mixed a lot of what I saw as rude doesn't appear rude.
However I do find the word mongrel kind of degrading due to the people I have met personally who use it.

... I am now kind of confused and shall pull myself from the situation before people begin fighting ....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> She looks purebred to me? Very similar to my Koda... Do you know she is a mixed breed? Or do you simply not have papers/know the breeder?
> Who was this person to you? I believe that their RUDE remarks were insanely immature and uncalled for.


Nope..Falkosmom says I said my dog is mixed...never said that..my dog is 100% GSD and I have NEVER said anything different....she also thinks I use fake pictures too


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

falkosmom said:


> she knows her dog is a mixed breed. She has posted this many times over.
> 
> What do you find rude about honest comments?



*Show me the posts... i can bet you won't find a single one where i said my dog was a mixed breed.*


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> She looks purebred to me? Very similar to my Koda... Do you know she is a mixed breed? Or do you simply not have papers/know the breeder?
> Who was this person to you? I believe that their RUDE remarks were insanely immature and uncalled for.


 
She does kind of look like yours Whats yours mixed with? Maybe I can figure out what mine is?

****Please note I'm being sarcastic and I'm highly *removed*right now at Falkosmom****
***My dog isn't a mixed breed at all***


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda is purebred o-o
(suppose I won't be sneaking away after all).


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Well, now that I know that she KNOWS the dog is mixed a lot of what I saw as rude doesn't appear rude.
> However I do find the word mongrel kind of degrading due to the people I have met personally who use it.
> 
> ... I am now kind of confused and shall pull myself from the situation before people begin fighting ....


Mongrel was used to only reference a dog of uncertain ancestry. It was never intended to be a put down or anything degrading.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Is this the same dog that you bought off of Craig's List for a couple hundred bucks with a mother of mixed ancestry as you have repeatedly posted? If you already know the answer, why ask?


Nope never posted that. Show me the post.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Nope..Falkosmom says I said my dog is mixed...never said that..my dog is 100% GSD and I have NEVER said anything different....she also thinks I use fake pictures too


Stop your lying, I never said you used fake pictures.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Falkosmom said:


> Mongrel was used to only reference a dog of uncertain ancestry. It was never intended to be a put down or anything degrading.


Ah. Alright. It's harder to tell when you can't HEAR someone's tone. My bad for the misunderstanding.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> IF you know shes mixed then you probably shouldnt be asking love your dog and be honest to yourself about what she is.....


The dog is not mixed, I'm trying to prove a point...FALKOSMOM seems to think my dog is and that I said she was....never said it and I want her to show me where I did. I love my dogs no matter what.....even the BARGAIN BASEMENT golden retriever, yep that is what FALKOSMOM called my golden retriever...she is a wicked person


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> *Show me the posts... i can bet you won't find a single one where i said my dog was a mixed breed.*


Do your own research, you stated your dog's mother was mixed on previous posts, until one day you decided it wasn't cool and you have been presenting her as purebred ever since.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Stop your lying, I never said you used fake pictures.


mmmm...I said
_"Where do you get my dog is not a pure bred shepherd? I have never said that she has a mix of anything in her? Where do you get this stuff...Look at my picture on my avatar you idiot...she is 100% shepherd. I would never join a German Shepherd Forum if my dog was not 100% GSD."
_
You said
_"Just because somebody has a picture on their avatar that resembles a German Shepherd does not make that dog a purebred German Shepherd nor does it mean that that dog even belongs to that person."_

*What do you call this?*


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Do your own research, you stated your dog's mother was mixed on previous posts, until one day you decided it wasn't cool and you have been presenting her as purebred ever since.


There is nothing to research it was never said by me, so since you think I wrote it, find it, and show me? Maybe you are mixing me up with someone else, but it was not me and you should know your facts before you come right out and accuse someone of writing something they didn't write. Its obvious my dog is all GSD and I know this, why would anyone in there right mind say something different...look at her? Do you honestly believe she is mixed with anything? AKC even acknowledges her as 100% GSD.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

i love you falkosmom, but yo if she said that to you in a PM your not allowed to post it. I agree with gsd lover all the way I dont find what was said offensive may'be if i was trying to pretend my mixed dog was pure. I see how mogrel is offensive and i just did my own searching and could not find a post about mixed heritage pure or craigslist. Falkos mom knows something tho.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> She does kind of look like yours Whats yours mixed with? Maybe I can figure out what mine is?
> 
> ****Please note I'm being sarcastic and I'm highly pissed right now at Falkosmom****
> ***My dog isn't a mixed breed at all***


My dogs are registered and out of DNA'd stock. No problem proving a thing about my dogs.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks purebred to me Not sure why so many people are in such a tiff lately.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> mmmm...I said
> _"Where do you get my dog is not a pure bred shepherd? I have never said that she has a mix of anything in her? Where do you get this stuff...Look at my picture on my avatar you idiot...she is 100% shepherd. I would never join a German Shepherd Forum if my dog was not 100% GSD."_
> 
> You said
> ...


With what you just posted there is absolutely nothing there that that shows where I even remotely insinuated that you have fake pictures. Stop making things up.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

My dogs are also of Dna'd stack and Falkos mom can get pretty live but you have to love her passion.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> i love you falkosmom, but yo if she said that to you in a PM your not allowed to post it. I agree with gsd lover all the way I dont find what was said offensive may'be if i was trying to pretend my mixed dog was pure. I see how mogrel is offensive and i just did my own searching and could not find a post about mixed heritage pure or craigslist. Falkos mom knows something tho.



She knows nothing, I have never sent this person a message EVER. She says I posted it, I never did EVER. I know my dog is 100% GSD...she is just being rude and she needs to apologize and admit she is wrong. She has offended me on more then one occasion and I don't like when people go after my dogs...you got a problem with me..deal with it, DON'T BRING MY DOGS INTO IT, THEY ARE LIKE MY KIDS


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The dog _looks_ purebred to me. I'm not seeing anything in the original post that sticks out to me that would make me think the dog is not purebred.

Without a pedigree, you're really not going to know for sure. You guys can go in circles about this until the thread is closed by a mod, but it's really not going to do much without a legit pedigree.

If I were to guess, I'd say PB based on the pictures.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> With what you just posted there is absolutely nothing there that that shows where I even remotely insinuated that you have fake pictures. Stop making things up.



"nor does it mean that that dog even belongs to that person." doesn't sound like you are insinuating that I used a fake picture?.....meaning a picture of someone else's dog...which would mean a fake picture?


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

llombardo said:


> She knows nothing, I have never sent this person a message EVER. She says I posted it, I never did EVER. I know my dog is 100% GSD...she is just being rude and she needs to apologize and admit she is wrong. She has offended me on more then one occasion and I don't like when people go after my dogs...you got a problem with me..deal with it, DON'T BRING MY DOGS INTO IT, THEY ARE LIKE MY KIDS


And yet you're the one who started a whole thread just to continue the argument that is never going to end. You know and love your dog. Whether she's purebred or not really doesn't matter, does it? She's sweet and you're happy with her. Why continue to fight about it? Why not just click the little ignore button so you don't see the posts anymore?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> i love you falkosmom, but yo if she said that to you in a PM your not allowed to post it. I agree with gsd lover all the way I dont find what was said offensive may'be if i was trying to pretend my mixed dog was pure. I see how mogrel is offensive and i just did my own searching and could not find a post about mixed heritage pure or craigslist. Falkos mom knows something tho.


 
She never PM'd me anything. 

I am tired of her belittling german shepherds that are bred to the standard in post after post after post.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

llombardo said:


> She knows nothing, I have never sent this person a message EVER. She says I posted it, I never did EVER. I know my dog is 100% GSD...she is just being rude and she needs to apologize and admit she is wrong. She has offended me on more then one occasion and I don't like when people go after my dogs...you got a problem with me..deal with it, DON'T BRING MY DOGS INTO IT, THEY ARE LIKE MY KIDS


I hear you so did you get the dog off of craigslist..? you obviously dont have papers. Trust me Falkosmom and I have had Our 20-30 post wars but shes not so bad just be upfront about what you know. Its just hard to critique a breed you know little about.. reading and such can only go so far..


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> The dog _looks_ purebred to me. I'm not seeing anything in the original post that sticks out to me that would make me think the dog is not purebred.
> 
> Without a pedigree, you're really not going to know for sure. You guys can go in circles about this until the thread is closed by a mod, but it's really not going to do much without a legit pedigree.
> 
> If I were to guess, I'd say PB based on the pictures.


The dog is pure bred, the point is FALKOSMOM says that I posted that this same dog was a mixed breed...I have never posted that and I want her to admit she is wrong.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> She knows nothing, I have never sent this person a message EVER. She says I posted it, I never did EVER. I know my dog is 100% GSD...she is just being rude and she needs to apologize and admit she is wrong. She has offended me on more then one occasion and I don't like when people go after my dogs...you got a problem with me..deal with it, DON'T BRING MY DOGS INTO IT, THEY ARE LIKE MY KIDS


Wow, is this what they mean by the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Clyde said:


> Looks purebred to me Not sure why so many people are in such a tiff lately.


Because they are tired of arrogant, rude and condescending people constantly degrading GSDs that are bred to the standard.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> She never PM'd me anything.
> 
> I am tired of her belittling german shepherds that are bred to the standard in post after post after post.


Thank you for being honest about me not sending you a message.

And I'm tired of you belittling animals in general post after post because they aren't bred to standard...it works both ways. 

I don't believe that I have ever belittled the breed, I love the breed and I don't have any issues with where people decide to get there dogs or anything...I love all dogs and I could care less where they came from..they all deserve a home and that is the honest to god's truth.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

It seems my question about craigslist is being avoided.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> "nor does it mean that that dog even belongs to that person." doesn't sound like you are insinuating that I used a fake picture?.....meaning a picture of someone else's dog...which would mean a fake picture?


Nope, not at all, it is a real picture I am sure. I have just read to many of your posts to trust you to be honest. I have called you out on dishonest statements too many times.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

llombardo said:


> The dog is pure bred, the point is FALKOSMOM says that I posted that this same dog was a mixed breed...I have never posted that and I want her to admit she is wrong.


You know a mod is going to close this thread as soon as they see it, right? 

Who cares if a random on the internet (no offense, Falkosmom... we're all internet randoms!!) thinks your dog is purebred or not? Try not to let stuff like that bother you.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> You know a mod is going to close this thread as soon as they see it, right?
> 
> Who cares if a random on the internet (no offense, Falkosmom... we're all internet randoms!!) thinks your dog is purebred or not? Try not to let stuff like that bother you.


:thumbup: I suggest the ignore button!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

sashadog said:


> And yet you're the one who started a whole thread just to continue the argument that is never going to end. You know and love your dog. Whether she's purebred or not really doesn't matter, does it? She's sweet and you're happy with her. Why continue to fight about it? Why not just click the little ignore button so you don't see the posts anymore?


I started it to prove a point, its obvious my dog is a pure bred shepherd. And yes you are correct that I would love her 100 % no matter what--that isn't the point. I'm not fighting, I was just asking opinions on what people thought my dog was mixed with...its the principal of the matter..I never said any of the stuff she is saying I said and she still won't admit it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> You know a mod is going to close this thread as soon as they see it, right?
> 
> Who cares if a random on the internet (no offense, Falkosmom... we're all internet randoms!!) thinks your dog is purebred or not? Try not to let stuff like that bother you.


Yes I know they are going to close it, heck I already reported it. Again its the principal of the matter and the nerve some people have to argue about something that was never written...I should know if I wrote it or not. I'm proud to own a GSD, that is why I'm here. It doesn't bother me, I just want an apology from her for saying all those mean things about my dog.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Thank you for being honest about me not sending you a message.
> 
> And I'm tired of you belittling animals in general post after post because they aren't bred to standard...it works both ways.
> 
> I don't believe that I have ever belittled the breed, I love the breed and I don't have any issues with where people decide to get there dogs or anything...I love all dogs and I could care less where they came from..they all deserve a home and that is the honest to god's truth.


You do belittle GSDs bred to standard, all the time. 

Llombardo, I once posted the temperament standard for GSDs in response to one of your post. You went ballistic because it was not only not your dog's temperament, but it was not the temperament you wanted in your dog. 

That is all fine and good. But then you had to go on and say how your dog had the ideal GSD temperament and those that had bred to the standard GSDs were improper.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> You know a mod is going to close this thread as soon as they see it, right?
> 
> Who cares if a random on the internet (no offense, Falkosmom... we're all internet randoms!!) thinks your dog is purebred or not? Try not to let stuff like that bother you.


No offense taken.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Nope, not at all, it is a real picture I am sure. I have just read to many of your posts to trust you to be honest. I have called you out on dishonest statements too many times.



Statements and opinions are obviously a very gray area on this board...so if my opinions seem to be dishonest statements that wouldn't make them opinions anymore, right? Anything that I state is either based on my opinion from an experience or the actual experience...I don't ever state anything other then that, so if you believe there dishonest that is your issue because if they happened then they aren't dishonest.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> It seems my question about craigslist is being avoided.


OP bought this dog off of Craig's list with no papers. She got her Golden Retriever when she drove down a street and saw a sign in a window. There is a thread locked a long time ago on this. She claims all the dogs for generations back have no HD, have all been health tested, yadda, yadda.

Correct me if I am wrong Llombardo, but did you not pay $200.00 for your GSD and $300.00 for your Golden? 

Yet her dog sets the bar for which standard bred GSDs are judged.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

If you love your dog like everyone said already she looks pure. so Just take what is said for what its worth your girls beautiful. it does sound like theres some validity to the otherside of the story but hey i think your dog is a beauty i love her mask.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> You do belittle GSDs bred to standard, all the time.
> 
> Llombardo, I once posted the temperament standard for GSDs in response to one of your post. You went ballistic because it was not only not your dog's temperament, but it was not the temperament you wanted in your dog.
> 
> That is all fine and good. But then you had to go on and say how your dog had the ideal GSD temperament and those that had bred to the standard GSDs were improper.


I really think that you have me mixed up with someone else(I'm not being sarcastic here, I truly believe you are confusing me w/someone else), because I really have never discussed my dogs temperament until recently(and her temperament is great)..I made one statement a long time ago about her barking at a stranger and I thought it was protection and it was pointed out that it was probably a fear stage. I took that into account and I've never had a problem with my dogs temperament again..that was 4 months ago. She does not bark at strangers or other animals, she's alert, not overly friendly, etc...she really does have the perfect GSD temperament based on everything I have researched.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> :thumbup: I suggest the ignore button!


Me too!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> OP bought this dog off of Craig's list with no papers. She got her Golden Retriever when she drove down a street and saw a sign in a window. There is a thread locked a long time ago on this. She claims all the dogs for generations back have no HD, have all been health tested, yadda, yadda.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong Llombardo, but did you not pay $200.00 for your GSD and $300.00 for your Golden?
> 
> Yet her dog sets the bar for which standard bred GSDs are judged.


Yes most of this is correct..remember you called my Golden Retriever a Bargain Basement Golden? And yes I have all paperwork for the Golden and yes I've looked into his back ground and yes everything looked GREAT..I think I got as far back as the mid 90's. If you could see my GSD and hear what the GSD club and trainers say about her, even you would agree she sets the bar. She has the intelligence, the right amt of drive, the looks, and most importantly a perfect temperament...this is where they use her as an example all the time.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Well I rescued my female from a girl on craigslist for free. Horrible situation. She has AkC papers microchipped tattooed and everything the girl just didnt have a clue what to do with her.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

llombardo said:


> If you could see my GSD and hear what the GSD club and trainers say about her, even you would agree she sets the bar. She has the intelligence, the right amt of drive, the looks, and most importantly a perfect temperament...this is where they use her as an example all the time.


Does she have any titles yet? Is she training for some?


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Then why so insecure about what someone you dont even know is saying if you have real life comformation


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> It seems my question about craigslist is being avoided.


Not being avoided, I just seen this. I did get her off craigslist, I have been able to see mom, dad and two brothers...all beautiful dogs. Dad did have some championship titles, mom didn't have titles, but she was health tested and all of the good stuff. I got her from the person who originally purchased her, they couldn't handle her energy level and it took me 4 months, but I finally put most of the pieces together on where she came from. I have no issues with Craigslist..there are several shepherds on there right now that came from breeders and they need homes, there are also some shelters and rescue groups that have GSD's on there..you can get a good dog


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Does she have any titles yet? Is she training for some?



Titles, she is not even 8 months but she is well on her way. She has finished beginner, advanced, and intermediate obedience. She got her CGC and she will start agility once she turns a year...I'm thinking we might go into therapy work..I will switch off between her and the golden retriever.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Then why so insecure about what someone you dont even know is saying if you have real life comformation


She called my Golden Retriever who I love more then life itself "A Bargain Basement Golden", I will never forget that she wrote that EVER, that will forever bother me...if that isn't demeaning or belittling, please tell me what is?


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

llombardo said:


> She called my Golden Retriever who I love more then life itself "A Bargain Basement Golden", I will never forget that she wrote that EVER, that will forever bother me...if that isn't demeaning or belittling, please tell me what is?


Actually she said "bargain basement PRICED golden." Which isn't referring to the dog but the price... just saying. Makes a difference in the meaning of the statement.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Your pups still a baby heck my male is 17 months and he is still a baby yet but you say shes a model for your club thats whats up she is doing so well but if she came from any quality she should at least have papers to me it doesnt make since for someone to put the money into testing to breed a PB dog with no papers. But stranger things have happened. So the mom doesnt have mixed heritage.

p.s. Forget the meaning of " Bargain Basement " that still cuts you if you love your dogs like kids thats like saying you have third class children.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> If you love your dog like everyone said already she looks pure. so Just take what is said for what its worth your girls beautiful. it does sound like theres some validity to the otherside of the story but hey i think your dog is a beauty i love her mask.


I do love my baby and thank you for the compliment...I think she's beautiful too I'm just on edge because my mom is dying and probably won't make it till the end of the week and I'm arguing with someone about something that I didn't say. Dogs are a passion for me, so I get offended if someone degrades my dogs or any dog. I love them all and I would have a million of them if I could!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

sashadog said:


> Actually she said "bargain basement PRICED golden." Which isn't referring to the dog but the price... just saying. Makes a difference in the meaning of the statement.


Still means the same thing to me and its belittling, more belittling then anything I've ever said(well except to her because of what she said)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Your pups still a baby heck my male is 17 months and he is still a baby yet but you say shes a model for your club thats whats up she is doing so well but if she came from any quality she should at least have papers to me it doesnt make since for someone to put the money into testing to breed a PB dog with no papers. But stranger things have happened. So the mom doesnt have mixed heritage.
> 
> p.s. Forget the meaning of " Bargain Basement " that still cuts you if you love your dogs like kids thats like saying you have third class children.



Honestly the papers don't mean anything to me, I seen where she came from and I'm happy with that, plus she is living proof of good genes..I see that every day I don't need papers to do agility or therapy work with her and she's already fixed, so no babies for her No mixed heritage on mom or dad's side....All of them are on the bigger side too These people told me outright that they love the breed and that is why they breed, the same thing with my golden retriever, he actually did come with papers and all the health testing, etc and I only paid $300.00 for him..they too love the breed. I consider myself lucky with both dogs.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I do love my baby and thank you for the compliment...I think she's beautiful too I'm just on edge because my mom is dying and probably won't make it till the end of the week and I'm arguing with someone about something that I didn't say. Dogs are a passion for me, so I get offended if someone degrades my dogs or any dog. I love them all and I would have a million of them if I could!!


Unless it is you degrading the dogs. People get offended when you degrade their dogs or other dogs as well. And you so love to do that. 

And nice touch throwing your dying mother in there. There is nothing sacred to you at all, especially when you think it can gain you one upmanship. It doesn't get much sadder than that.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Unless it is you degrading the dogs.


Again please give an example of me degrading a dog? I will degrade a human before a dog...sad but true!! I don't believe that I've ever degraded a dog in my life. They are my passion and I have never wrote or said to anyone that their dog wasn't worth what they paid for it(I would never pay over a certain amt and I believe one can get a dog for cheaper, but that is only my opinion-to each there own and I don't look down on that either), they had a bad dog(I don't even believe there are bad dogs, bad owner yes)...where do you get I degraded a dog? I really need to know this.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Unless it is you degrading the dogs. People get offended when you degrade their dogs or other dogs as well. And you so love to do that.
> 
> And nice touch throwing your dying mother in there. There is nothing sacred to you at all, especially when you think it can gain you one upmanship. It doesn't get much sadder than that.


Whose dog did I degrade? Again I ask for you to show me an example and unless you can you shouldn't say these things!! And don't say a word about my mom..I'm stressed enough and I have a post on that issue already on here, so its not something that is new, its been ongoing and anyone who has read it knows it..so don't go there.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Whose dog did I degrade? Again I ask for you to show me an example and unless you can you shouldn't say these things!! And don't say a word about my mom..I'm stressed enough and I have a post on that issue already on here, so its not something that is new, its been ongoing and anyone who has read it knows it..so don't go there.


How dare you accuse me of throwing your mother in this! I can't believe you! *You* threw your mother out there. *You* went there, do *not* accuse me of it! 

Llombardo, you know I don't hestitate to throw it out there when I feel you are disrespecting dogs, especially when they are bred to the standard. I will not go searching for examples, do it yourself. It won't be hard. But you may want to try the backyard breeder thread where you state how great backyard breeders are which then turned into BYB vs reputable breeders vs shelter/rescue. There is a whole closed thread for you to reread and I was not the only one offended by what you had to say, I was one small voice among many.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> How dare you accuse me of throwing your mother in this! I can't believe you! *You* threw your mother out there. *You* went there, do *not* accuse me of it!
> 
> Llombardo, you know I don't hestitate to throw it out there when I feel you are disrespecting dogs, especially when they are bred to the standard. I will not go searching for examples, do it yourself. It won't be hard. But you may want to try the backyard breeder thread where you state how great backyard breeders are which then turned into BYB vs reputable breeders vs shelter/rescue. There is a whole closed thread for you to reread and I was not the only one offended by what you had to say, I was one small voice among many.



What is wrong with you? Yes I did say something about my mom, not to you, but yet you managed to make a comment on it...so when I say don't go there, I meant for YOU not to go there, I can go there all I want, she is my mom.

I just went through 500 posts and none of them degraded dogs....I can have an opinion, which you seem to think is not possible. I don't have issues with any kind of breeders or rescue groups, everything that was said in those posts were in defense of what someone else said to me about my dogs because some people said they came from BYB's and put my dogs down...All I said was that you could get a good dog without paying a ton of money for it and that is the truth...I never said anything more then that and you know it. I will never pay a ton of money for a dog when I personally choose to either rescue them or find a hobby breeder...to each its own, but again maybe you should go back and read that thread, because I only got defensive when other people came at me...really go and read it, you'll see what I'm talking about. You don't have to give any examples but you'll see what I'm talking about when you re read it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know llombardo , may I remind you quoting your words "

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Narny*  
_Its not normal to find dogs like this. Yours is in fact the EXCEPTION to the rule, not the rule. 

._

I understand this completely and its truly a good post, but I have gotten all my dogs this way my whole life without any issues..I can't be that lucky..that is a lot of dogs I also get more defensive when someone questions my dogs line, my judgement or calls them a bargain basement dog. I would never purchase a dog from a pet store or from someone I thought was pretty much running a puppy mill. All my dogs have been rescues except the two I have mentioned on here, most of those rescues being strays or people bringing their dogs to me. Maybe I have a horseshoe up my butt, but I really don't think I'm that lucky. If I feel a connection with the dog I will do anything for it and if that means getting it out of a horrible situation then that is what I will do. I'm not looking for championship lines, titles or any of that..I want a pet and I'm happy with that 

so why this thread now -- what is she?

You have a history of degrading the efforts of those that do breed to a standard and are judged for performance.

Dogs need homes . Your dog is happy , I hope you are ? 


__________________


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Firstly, I will say whatever I please. YOU do not tell me what to say. I would love nothing more than to leave your mother out of this. YOU seem to have a problem with that.

The way you tell it, your alleged hobby breeders did nothing with the parents of your dogs until people pointed out one thing after another that reputable breeders do, and then all of a sudden your "breeders" did all that and then some. And to top it off, they did it all at a loss. How magnanimous of them. Only a fool would believe that.

You disrepected all the time, energy, love, devotion and large amounts of money reputable breeders invest to do their best to produce quality puppies and equated all that to your so called hobby breeders. That is degrading to those breeders, their dogs, the puppies they produce and the people who buy those puppies. 

And if you reread the thread, nobody bought your theory of hobby breeders, the majority of posters know you are supporting backyard breeders.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Carmspack wrote:

"so why this thread now -- what is she?

*You have a history of degrading the efforts of those that do breed to a standard and are judged for performance.*

Dogs need homes . Your dog is happy , I hope you are ? 


__________________[/QUOTE]"

Is there an applause button? I guess other people find your comments degrading as well.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

carmspack said:


> I don't know llombardo , may I remind you quoting your words "
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Narny*
> ...


This thread was started because FALKOSMOM said I said my dog was not a pure bred shepherd...I told her I never said that...she said I did..my point is how can someone tell me what my dog is..look at her..its obvious. I have never degraded anyone that breeds to the standard, I choose not to go to a breeder and pay a ton of money because I'm looking for a pet, there is no law against that and you can get a good dog this way..I'm not understanding how my opinion is degrading anyone


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Firstly, I will say whatever I please. YOU do not tell me what to say. I would love nothing more than to leave your mother out of this. YOU seem to have a problem with that.
> 
> The way you tell it, your alleged hobby breeders did nothing with the parents of your dogs until people pointed out one thing after another that reputable breeders do, and then all of a sudden your "breeders" did all that and then some. And to top it off, they did it all at a loss. How magnanimous of them. Only a fool would believe that.
> 
> ...



Again it is my choice to get my dogs wherever I choose..I don't care what you believe as far as paperwork..I have the paperwork and dogs to prove it, not to mention I live in an upscale area and really these people don't need the money, they do it as a hobby and they have been doing it since the 80's, so believe what you want. And yes I will equate my dogs to reputable breeder's dog, both of them are **** good dogs with good temperaments and they are quality dogs, whether you want to believe it or not. I'm not thinking that I needed to say anything about paperwork..I only did because of one of your posts..

_Originally Posted by llombardo 
All I'm saying that just as there is a chance that dogs will have problems because they came from BYB's they have a chance of this with reputable breeders also...my trainer has a Rott that came from a reputable breeder and 3 in the litter have passed away due to a heart defect(by the time they were 8 months), the breeder claims that no one in the line had it, but it is genetic...so my trainer is out $1500 dollars to have her dog tested so she has peace of mind....it happens all the time. The bottom line is anytime you get a dog you run the risk of health issues, some things just can't be guaranteed no matter what.

Your response to my post...
My pup's parents are clear of DM. No chance of him getting it. How about yours? His parents are cleared of cardiac defects and Von Wilderbrands. How about yours? Dogs in his pedigree have been OFA'd good or excellent hips and elbows for several generations back. Does that mean he won't/can't develop HD, no, but the cards are stacked in his favor. How about yours?
_

How did you want me to answer that, you asked and I answered.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's an interesting post that I responded to also....Please read what I wrote in my OP in bold at the bottom.....

_Originally Posted by Falkosmom 
If they can't afford the price of a quality puppy, they most likely can't afford the price of quality food or vet care. 
Also, if the pup is cheap, it will more easily be viewed as a disposable commodity. First sign of trouble, dump it!
_


_That is rude and ignorant to say. That is NOT true. My dogs are what YOU would call or consider not a quality puppy/dog and there dog food runs me about $80 a month, they get shots every year, hw medications and tests, flea medication monthly and obedience school..I have seen(numerous times) $1000.00 dogs come into a vet that has parvo and the owner chooses to let it go, because that is damaged goods and they can buy another "healthy" pup instead of investing more money and saving the one they have....DON'T PUT ALL PEOPLE IN THIS CATEGORY, I CHOOSE NOT TO PAY TONS OF MONEY FOR A DOG, ITS NOT A MATTER OF BEING TO ABLE TO AFFORD IT-ITS ABOUT WHAT YOU DO WITH THEM FOR THE NEXT 12-15 YEARS. *I don't influence people if they choose to go to a breeder and spend that kind of money and I certainly don't expect someone that prefers this to look down on people that have a different opinion about where they choose to get there dogs.*
_


Really if you read this, you are belittling dogs that don't come from breeders and that isn't right or fair at all....Don't say your not, because you are and obviously its okay for you to do so.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> This thread was started because FALKOSMOM said I said my dog was not a pure bred shepherd...I told her I never said that...she said I did..my point is how can someone tell me what my dog is..look at her..its obvious. I have never degraded anyone that breeds to the standard, I choose not to go to a breeder and pay a ton of money because I'm looking for a pet, there is no law against that and you can get a good dog this way..I'm not understanding how my opinion is degrading anyone


Don't need to say much more than that. 

This thread was started by you and only you, quit blaming me for your actions. 

If you have never degraded bred to the standard GSDs, why do you have two posters back to back saying you do? And how about on the other thread regarding fear aggression? You had yet another site member offended by your posts regarding bred to the standard GSDs. 

The problem is you think that pup you buy for $200.00 from a backyard breeders is no different than that sold by a reputable breeder. No, there is nothing illegal about buying from a backyard breeder, but your opinion that the pups are pretty much the same, well, that in itself is degrading and highly offensive to many people on this site. If you still don't understand and appreciate all that goes into a bred to standard dog after all this, you most likely never will. 

_And you want an apology?_ You better think again. I think you owe a lot of people and their dogs an apology. But I think most people on here would rather you just open your mind to learning what a backyard breeder truly is as well as a reputable breeder, maybe then you will understand why your comments offend so many people.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Again it is my choice to get my dogs wherever I choose..I don't care what you believe as far as paperwork..I have the paperwork and dogs to prove it, not to mention I live in an upscale area and really these people don't need the money, they do it as a hobby and they have been doing it since the 80's, so believe what you want. And yes I will equate my dogs to reputable breeder's dog, both of them are **** good dogs with good temperaments and they are quality dogs, whether you want to believe it or not. I'm not thinking that I needed to say anything about paperwork..I only did because of one of your posts..
> 
> _Originally Posted by llombardo _
> _All I'm saying that just as there is a chance that dogs will have problems because they came from BYB's they have a chance of this with reputable breeders also...my trainer has a Rott that came from a reputable breeder and 3 in the litter have passed away due to a heart defect(by the time they were 8 months), the breeder claims that no one in the line had it, but it is genetic...so my trainer is out $1500 dollars to have her dog tested so she has peace of mind....it happens all the time. The bottom line is anytime you get a dog you run the risk of health issues, some things just can't be guaranteed no matter what._
> ...


Open your mind and answer your own question. You have a real problem with the possibility that somebody else may be right or know more than you do.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lmao what a nasty grudge thread that is just the unnecessary spill over from locked threads. 

It's possible to get a good dog for a cheap price, but it would be incredibly rare that you would be getting a good dog _and_ supporting a good breeder at the same time. Prices _normally_ reflect the amount of work that is put into the breeding stock. People jumped on you because you were advocating doing something that is incredibly risky and unlikely to turn out well the way it did for you. Please stop advocating doing it, the likelihood of people having breeders in their area that supposedly do everything right while taking a huge monetary loss is practically nothing. 

Also, your dog is a puppy. You have no idea what possible diseases it may develop, or its longevity, so it's jumping the gun to recommend going the route that you did. You don't know that you have a quality dog yet.

It's risky behavior that isn't worth it. Just because you didn't get shot playing russian roulette with your animal doesn't make it a good idea.

The dog looks purebred to me. But I think your reasons for creating this thread had very little to do with wanting the answer to your question.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Here's an interesting post that I responded to also....Please read what I wrote in my OP in bold at the bottom.....
> 
> _Originally Posted by Falkosmom _
> _If they can't afford the price of a quality puppy, they most likely can't afford the price of quality food or vet care. _
> ...


I believe you are so defensive because you know that backyard breeding is wrong. If I remember my post correctly, the essence of my post was that shelters are loaded with $200.00 backyard bred shepherds, and seldom receive a bred to standard dog. Anybody that loves dogs would open their eyes and recognize that pattern and problem and try to become part of the solution, not add to the problem.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Don't need to say much more than that.
> 
> This thread was started by you and only you, quit blaming me for your actions.
> 
> ...


I'm only guessing here, but the ones that think that I degraded anything are breeders, so that really doesn't say much. I have researched the temperaments on both breeds I have chosen to go with, both dogs have the temperaments/structure needed to be considered "standard". I am sorry that you think that its degrading. I'm not saying that I don't understand what goes into breeding a dog to a standard, but I am saying that you don't have to pay thousands of dollars for it. I know for 100% that the golden did not come from a byb, they have done everything a reputable breeder would do and they have been doing it for many many years. I don't think the shepherd comes from a byb either..as I do more research on her and her parents I find out a little more...remember I paid $200 to the person who originally bought her from whoever....I did not buy from the breeder themself. So again I'm not going to argue about my opinion, if its sounds demeaning to some I can't change that, but my intentions are not to demean any dog, breed, or person that has anything to do with dogs or dog breeds. But in all fairness I defend my dogs and will continue to do so if anybody degrades them or belittles them because of where they came from.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Lmao what a nasty grudge thread that is just the unnecessary spill over from locked threads. *Actually I started it only because I was told that I said my dog is not pure bred..even though I never said that and argued the point*
> 
> It's possible to get a good dog for a cheap price, but it would be incredibly rare that you would be getting a good dog _and_ supporting a good breeder at the same time.*I believe I got completely lucky w/the golden, they have been breeding for many years, with health testing, titles, etc--so it is out there, we just have to look* Prices _normally_ reflect the amount of work that is put into the breeding stock. People jumped on you because you were advocating doing something that is incredibly risky and unlikely to turn out well the way it did for you*Whether I got my dog on the street, in a shelter, or from a newspaper ad...its my choice, I can have an opinion and really no one has the right to jump on me--yes they can have opinions and state them but they shouldn't come at someone that has a different opinion then theres.*. Please stop advocating doing it, the likelihood of people having breeders in their area that supposedly do everything right while taking a huge monetary loss is practically nothing.*Again its a personal choice and nobody makes anyone do anything*
> 
> ...


She is purebred, I know this...I'm just tired of people arguing with me...how can a person argue with the owner of the dog and tell the owner that the dog is not pure bred...I'm not understanding the thought process.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Open your mind and answer your own question. You have a real problem with the possibility that somebody else may be right or know more than you do.


What are you talking about? You asked me about the paperwork and only after you asked me did I go searching for it to see what I had and I had all of it..did I ever look at it before..nope but I'm glad I did now. I'm not understanding what there is to be right about or know more about...you asked about the health testing and I gave you the answers.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

This has got to be the most childish topic of them all. Are you two serious? 

You are adults. Act like one! 

Who cares if the dog has papers or you got them off of craigslist. It's your dog and it's NOT a pissing contest. 

"Oh, but my dog is coming out of DNA Stock!"

News flash. I've seen a mixed breed just yesterday, that has more and better drive than some of the "Oh so great" DNA tested dogs I've seen over here!

It's the dog, not the papers, you work with!

And who cares if the dog is a mixed breed or not. It's your dog and what you want it to be. Standard is important. Mixed breed or out of DNA tested stock, unpapered purebred. 

If you love your dog, you love your dog and it doesn't matter where the dog is coming from.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> But I think your reasons for creating this thread had very little to do with wanting the answer to your question.


Well said.

Are we in high school? Seriously? 

llombardo: You posted this thread with the intention of starting a lame internet flame war. The more you pull antics like this, the worse you look. Give it a rest and participate on this forum like an adult. 
You flagged your _own_ post and then state that this is a point of principle? Seriously??? Mods and Admins on here have a real job/life. Many of them just help out here for fun and to help the community. Don't waste their time unnecessarily by posting high school drama threads when they COULD be helping others. It's inconsiderate. If you are so heated about ONE member, take it to PM. 

Falkosmom: I know where you are coming from and wish I could say that all your effort is going to make a difference. I don't think there is any amount of reasoning that will penetrate the defenses that some people have up. I would just ignore her baiting. It's obvious she's looking for a certain type of response so an argument can start.


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> This has got to be the most childish topic of them all. Are you two serious?
> 
> You are adults. Act like one!
> 
> ...


Agreed ^^^. I feel like my adopted GSD is being dissed in this thread with all this talk of quality dogs being the better choice lol


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Yet another tempest in a teapot.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have not read thru this entire thread, but GROW UP. I'm now closing it and warnings maybe even a few time outs will be issued.


----------

